# executarem Pt = Es



## Jaén

Olá!

Preciso de uma ajuda. Sempre foi confuso para mim o uso dessa forma em português, ainda não domino. Sobre tudo porque eu aprendi (ou estou aprendendo ainda!) de ouvido. E no meu entendimento, essa forma deve ser usada no passado do subjuntivo, e não no indicativo. Assim sendo:

1.- Quais das duas formas em cor é a correta?
2.- É *totalmente* errada a primeira forma? (em azul)


*O programa proporciona aos executivos uma visão em tempo real dos investimentos, iniciativas e recursos da sua empresa, e permite aos gerentes executar/executarem de forma controlada os projetos e programas*

Agradeço a ajuda!

Alberto.


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Eu também estou louca para saber! Em Portugal, que eu lembro, sempre usávamos "executarem" mas achei que era "infinitivo pessoal" (que só existe na língua portuguesa que eu saiba !). Agora, aqui no Brasil, onde a gramática é mais "frouxa" digamos !, ninguém usa. Mas vamos esperar que algum brasileira "da gema" nos diga...


----------



## jazyk

Voto pelo infinitivo impessoal: executar.  Trata-se do mesmo sujeito, não há necessidade nenhuma de salientá-lo.  E também me soa melhor esta forma. Com certeza haverá opiniões em contrário porques esta ainda é uma área controversa do idioma.


----------



## Tomby

O infinitivo pessoal flexionado é um tempo difícil para os estrangeiros. Eu concordo com o Jazyk, porque em geral, usa-se quando há necessidade de indicar o sujeito. 
Eu, pessoalmente uso-o nas orações de finalidade, exemplo: "_Eu comprei esta revista para leres na viagem_", sempre que possa substituir o infinitivo pelo presente de subjuntivo castelhano "_para que leas_", em português "para que leias". 
Julgo que se a oração que nos indica nosso colega Jaén fosse do seguinte tipo: "_...a empresa proporcionou o programa para os gerentes executarem...._", já que em espanhol diria "_para que ejecuten_" (para que executem, em português), penso que estaria justificado o uso do infinitivo pessoal.
Digo todo isto com reticências porque os meus conhecimentos de português são bastante limitados, porém esperemos os nativos para confirmar ou dar-nos outras explicações.


----------



## jazyk

Tombatossals tem toda a razão.


----------



## Jaén

Bom dia!

Muito obrigado pelas explicações, foram bastante esclarecedoras!
Vejo que, em princípio, 'peguei' bem o uso da forma ao aplicar somente no subjuntivo!

Bom dia para todos! (e feliz Dia a todos os Pais do foro!)

Alberto.


----------



## Jaén

Girl Of Ipanema said:
			
		

> Eu também estou louca para saber! Em Portugal, que eu lembro, sempre usávamos "executarem" mas achei que era "infinitivo pessoal" (que só existe na língua portuguesa que eu saiba !). Agora, aqui no Brasil, onde a gramática é mais "frouxa" digamos !, ninguém usa. Mas vamos esperar que algum brasileira "da gema" nos diga...


É isso aí o que me confunde, Girl, geralmente não usam, e quando usam, tenho receio de que estejam usando de forma errada!

Já paguei tanto mico por 'aprender' o que não devia!


----------



## Vanda

O pessoal já explicou bem acima. Como vocês pediram   aí vai mais alguma coisa:

1- não há normas rígidas para o uso do infinitivo pessoal.
2- quando tem *sujeito próprio* (como bem lembrado pelo Tombatossals), prefere-se flexioná-lo. Ex. : Ela pensa estarmos de férias.
3- no *início da frase*, sujeito plural. Ex.: Obterem um favor/ Para encontrarmos nossos amigos.
4- *depois do verbo,* com preposição, facultativo. Ex.: Devemos fechar um olho *para encontrar/encontramos* nossos amigos.
5- contudo se o verbo for *pronominal ou reflexivo* é obrigatório flexionar o infinitivo. Ex.: .... para nos informarmos de tudo/.... para se entenderem lá fora/ Entrem para se vestirem.
6- *depois de AO*. Ex.: Ao chegarmos.../ ao dirigires....
7- sujeito *indeterminado ou paciente*. Ex.: Faço isso para não me julgarem ....


----------



## jazyk

> 5- contudo se o verbo for *pronominal ou reflexivo* é obrigatório flexionar o infinitivo. Ex.: .... para nos informarmos de tudo/.... para se entenderem lá fora/ Entrem para se vestirem.


Não concordo inteiramente com esta "regra". Se o sujeito for o mesmo, não vejo a necessidade de flexionar o infinitivo:
Saíram para se entender/entenderem lá fora.
Entrem para se vestir/vestirem.

Confesso que é um assunto bem espinhoso.

Como nota pessoal, normalmente não uso o infinitivo pessoal, não morro de amores por ele. Acho que o uso só naqueles casos em que o infinitivo impessoal daria margem a mal-entendidos.  Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, por exemplo, também vê desnecessários muitos de seus usos numa dissertação de várias páginas no seu _Dicionário de Questões Vernáculas. _Se alguém estiver interessado, mandem-me uma mensagem privada, que terei o maior prazer de lhes escanear o texto.


----------



## Jaén

Olá de novo, meus caros,

É, pelo que vejo, o tema é bastante espinoso, mesmo.

A minha pergunta surgiu de uma necessidade básica de conhecimento que com a primeira explicação ficou bem satisfeita, enriquecida com a aportação da Vanda. Não é minha intenção que se crie uma guerra de talentos em gramática portuguesa para explicar o uso de uma estrutura. (Para mim, uma pessoa que conhece o português como vocês conhecem, já são grandes lingüistas!)

Embora o idioma seja único e as regras existam para padronizar seu uso, lembrem que a língua é um ente vivo, que cresce e evolui com o passo do tempo, razão pela qual os estudiosos muitas vezes discordem em certo punto e criem escolas que sigam seus particulares pontos de vista. 

Certamente o uso do infinitivo pessoal seja um desses casos, e encontremos que exatamente nesse ponto exista uma divergência. Talvez Vanda tem um livro de um lingüista, enquanto que Jazyck tenha o de algum outro.

Aprecio seus esforços por explicar (ou será 'por explicarem'?  ) a este 'gringo perdido' o uso de uma regra que, até para os nativos da língua, é bastante complexo.

Um grande abraço!

Alberto.


----------



## jazyk

> Aprecio seus esforços por explicar (ou será 'por explicarem'?  ) a este 'gringo perdido' o uso de uma regra que, até para os nativos da língua, é bastante complexo.


Explicar/explicarem _da igual._

Então quer dizer que o senhor se tornou um gringo no Brasil, é?


----------



## Vanda

Alberto, não é guerra de linguistas, estou apenas acrescentando o que os gramáticos dizem, já que vocês mencionaram o assunto. Ao observar o item número 1, você verá que não há regras fixas. Quando o Jazyk diz que não concorda com esta ou aquela, não é comigo que ele concorda ou discorda, ele está dizendo que não concorda com os gramáticos. Bem, nem eles concordam entre si.  
Ah e eu tenho outras gramáticas com outros usos, só que não quis estender muito mais o assunto.


----------



## Jaén

Querida Vanda, compreendo perfeitamente. Somente coloquei isso de 'guerra de talentos' - talvez de maneira indevida, mas sem querer ofender ninguém - só porque não quis que esta 'discusão' se estendesse, como já vi acontecer com muitas outras, em que cada um defende seu ponto de vista e não se chega a conclusão nenhuma. Não quis parecer rude com minhas palabras, se o fui, peço desculpas.

Sei que nem os linguistas se entendem, e que um idioma é algo muito complexo como para ser 'regulado' por apenas uma pessoa, existem e sempre existirão divergências sobre um ou outro aspecto.

Agradeço infinitamente a sua ajuda e a de todos aqueles que sempre me deram uma luz quando precisei. E espero continuar contando com suas respostas!

Um grande abraço a todos!

Alberto.


----------



## Vanda

Não foi ofensa, nem pareceu rude, fique tranquilo.  Fiz o comentário no caso de outras pessoas pensarem que há uma "guerrinha". Não há. Geralmente os nativos de determinada língua gostam de discutir este ou aquele gramático, este ou aquele uso. São apenas pontos de vista diferentes, usos diferentes, que, você que já vive aqui há algum tempo sabe, ninguém leva a sério uso nenhum fora do contexto acadêmico.


----------



## Jaén

Obrigado, Vanda!

Você é um amor!

Alberto.


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Só gostaria de saber como que a Vandinha consegue a seguinte proeza ahahahahaha...rsrsrsrsrs........."Devemos fechar um olho para encontrar/encontramos nossos amigos"


----------



## Vanda

A Vandinha, de vez em quando, é professora de literatura, daí é fácil "achar" essas proezas.


----------



## Outsider

Jaén said:
			
		

> 1.- Quais das duas formas em cor é a correta?
> 2.- É *totalmente* errada a primeira forma? (em azul)
> 
> 
> *O programa proporciona aos executivos uma visão em tempo real dos investimentos, iniciativas e recursos da sua empresa, e permite aos gerentes executar/executarem de forma controlada os projetos e programas*


A mim a versão com "executarem" soa mais natural, talvez porque o sujeito está explícito e precede imediatamente o verbo.

Mas "executar" também me parece aceitável.



			
				Jaén said:
			
		

> Embora o idioma seja único e as regras existam para padronizar seu uso, lembrem que a língua é um ente vivo, que cresce e evolui com o passo do tempo, razão pela qual os estudiosos muitas vezes discordem em certo punto e criem escolas que sigam seus particulares pontos de vista.
> 
> Certamente o uso do infinitivo pessoal seja um desses casos, e encontremos que exatamente nesse ponto exista uma divergência. Talvez Vanda tem um livro de um lingüista, enquanto que Jazyck tenha o de algum outro.


A escolha entre o infinitivo pessoal e o impessoal pode ser uma questão de estilo subjectiva. Os próprios gramáticos o admitem.


----------



## moura

Que questão tão oportuna! Nunca soube a regra gramatical para optar por:
eles colocaram as barbatanas à sombra, a arreferecerem 
ou 
eles colocaram as barbatanas à sombra, a arrefecer

mas nos últimos anos optei decididamente por utilizar o infinito "arrefecer". Soa-me melhor, mas é uma questão de intuição. Por vezes, e muito excepcionalmente, utilizo a forma flexionada. Mas não saberia explicar porquê, apenas porque me soa melhor 

Depois de ler os vosso posts fiquei mais descansada em relação à minha opção.
Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Aos nativos que têm dúvidas sobre o uso do infinitivo pessoal, sugiro que comecem por consultar a _Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, de Lindley Cintra e Celso Cunha.


----------



## moura

Olá Out

Não dá para fazer um resumosinho do que dizem Lindley Cintra e Celso Cunha sobre esta questão? Tive em tempos essa gramática, mas depois emprestei-a não sei a quem e fiquei sem ela... Se der para resumir. De qualquer forma vou ter de a comprar um dia - já vi que é mesmo indispensável.


----------



## Outsider

Moura, eu li a gramática, mas não a tenho, embora comprá-la fosse um bom investimento. Quando quero consultá-la, requisito-a numa biblioteca pública. 
Como isto de escolher entre o infinitivo pessoal e o impessoal é um assunto delicado e por vezes subjectivo, prefiro não tentar recitar de memória regras que posso já não recordar bem.


----------



## Vanda

Mourinha, não sei onde estou com a cabeça, mas vamos lá.  
Segundo Celso Cunha: 
Não flexionada:
1- impessoal
2- valor de imperativo
3- infinitivo de narração
4- precedido da preposição de (fácil, possível, bom, raro e outros)
5- equivalente a um gerúndio com estar/andar/ficar/ viver
Forma Flexionada
1- sujeito expresso
2- agente não expresso, desinência verbal vai tornar claro
3- 3a pes.pl., indeterminação do sujeito
4- dar maior ênfase ou harmonia

De novo, vale lembrar, Celso e Lindley também ressaltam que o uso das formas flexionadas e não flexionadas é uma das questões mais controvertidas da sintaxe portuguesa. Acrescentam ainda: 


> Trata-se, pois, de um emprego seletivo, mais do terreno da estilística do que, propriamente, da gramática.


----------



## moura

Obrigada, Vandinha (e gostei do Mourinha  )

Mais uma vez fiquei reconfortada ao saber que é uma questão das mais controversas e que L & C reconhecem que a opção é mais estilística. Assim, o meu "estilo" de optar preferencialmente pela forma não flexionada deixa-me mais à vontade.


----------

